# Are women biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination?



## enamdar (Jun 13, 2010)

Are women biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination?
Of course any complaints that girls go for bad boys and jerks instantly labels one a nice guy beta males. To the extent that it is possible, I actually consider myself somewhat of an impartial outside observer. I was an omega jerk in JR and high school, and to an extent my whole psycho personality, worked and I had girls literally chasing me. A lot of it might have been self-delusion but some measures were objective. After that I was in nearly complete isolation in college. So I've never played the role of the bitter nice guy. I have NEVER done anything nice for a girl or anyone my entire life! So I think I have some claim to impartiality, and my position that my deep depression and heart anguish is purely on a metaphysical level.

I read a lot of PUA seduction Game literature. At first my logic was it pays to learn all tools of rhetoric, persuasion and oratory even if I intended to put it to different uses than PUA.

Anyway to put it at its simplest. In cavemen times women were just plaything rape slaves for the strongest ape. And that is what evolutionary psychology in chimpanzee and gorilla behavior proves. Now there might have been some brave women who defended their freedom to the death, but their selfish genes were lost to history. And the genes that all modern women have inherited is those who submit to the cruelest caveman with biggest club.

I don't know for me it is pretty hellish to live in a world where all men are sadists and all women are masochists.

According to PUA science male physical attractiveness barely matters at all, the only thing women find attractive is brute domination and sadism.

For the last year I've completely cut myself off from humanity. Who wants to live in a world of pure evil? Only evil is rewarded! Cruelty is the only virtue. What good is morality and ethics?

So I'd like an outside opinion do you feel that women are biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination?

Does the dating world going back to the new paleolithic age make life worthless?
Murdoch's theoretical journal which is the official ideology of America and thus the entire world has endorsed the evopsych worldview: The New Dating Game | The Weekly Standard

Now I'm sure no one will believe me, but this is NOT about me being a single virgin loser guy who can't get a date. More its about what kind of world we live in where evil is always rewarded. I can't live in a universe like that. Why bother to get a job and support oneself and live in brutal ruthless dog eat dog world of evil? My parents are going to throw me out in August since I wont get a job or school.

Its true I've always been kind of an anti-sexual puritan but evopsych just makes it more vicious. 

I feel nothing for disgust for humanity. But thats what the Darwinian struggle for existence. Brutality is the only virtue. I'm what the Nazis would call life unworthy of life. Even if your content to be a lifelong virgin girls rewarding "bad boy" traits still affects the world you live in. I could not be more repulsed by humanity which is why I have cut myself off in complete isolation for nearly a year now.

I don't understand how the rest of humanity can endure such a world and assume its because they must ALL be blood-thirsty vampires themselves. 

Although why glorify women as the victims? According to evopsych even when given freedom they will reward cruelty. 

So there are no victims in this monstrous world just wolves eating wolves.

How do you endure this world? And what is your advice for me?

The Darwinian-Nietzschean struggle for existence means eat or be eaten, kill or be killed, harm or be harmed. I wish simply to neither dominate nor be dominated. But that is far too much to ask in this world on both counts. 

Well in essence this IS about relationships. That is where evolutionary psychology is most obvious in daily life. While it is true I have no human relations, I'm still affected by the sexual stock market, the same way someone who owns no stock can be ruined by a crash.

Psychologists are humans like the rest of us, driven by the reptilian urges for sex and power and domination. There career choice is just there way of gaining domination in the Darwinian game. So I don't see therapists as some elite priestly caste free from evopsych. I don't want to be "fixed" into better being able to play the evolutionary game.

Since everyone here accepts the basic premises of evopsych, I ask how do YOU folks deal with it? Or do you all just accept the game, and try to be the winner? IF thats the case, then maybe your right and there can not be any dialogue between me and humanity.

I have not harmed anyone, except maybe my parents. My dad says I should be "altrusitic" and recover for my mom's sake.

First off my parents committed a massive injustice on me by bringing me into this cruel world just to satisfy that monster gene- Moloch. 

Second them keeping me alive, is just their genes following their selfish interest to reproduce. I represent a major investment in their genes survival. My fall means a major decrease in their genese reproducing. So that is all there is to their so-called generosity to me. The longer they keep me fed, the longer the opportunity there is for me to pass their genes on. Granted thats a pretty miniscule chance for grandkids hiding and crying in the basement, but its higher than the chances if I starved on the street. 

So what gratitude should I have to the selfish gene? The "altruism" in feeding and housing me is just the flip side of the selfishness of birthing me into an incredibly hellish universe.

Humanity wants to drive itself off a cliff. I listed my objections. Much wiser men than me have listed them in thick textbooks. Humanity wont listen to the wise men and certainly not to me. So fine. I have said my peace. Let humanity drive off the cliff, but I want no part in the adventure.

What good would having a girlfriend do me? Is the chimpanzee in me supposed to rejoice that as low as I may be in the hierarchy, I still have someone below me who I can hurt, torment, dominate and abuse? 


I have no problem being driven out of the sexual marketplace. The problem is what "service" are we competing for? And it seems in the sexual market it is who can be the most brutal and cruel. Evopsych says getting a girlfriend comes down to demonstrating cruelty, domination, brutality, and sadism. 


That is all I see in male-female relations and PUa science backs up my personal observations.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2010)

My whip or will you bring your own? ROFL, best funny post I've read for a while.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 13, 2010)

I like french toast.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I like french toast.


 
How do you make it? Is it what we call eggy bread or is that something else?


----------



## JDenver (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeeeaaaahhhhh....(backing slowly for the door)


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2010)

JDenver said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh....(backing slowly for the door)


 

You don't like toast? ah I see, you're a crumpet man (double entendre there, hint for non Brits lol)


----------



## Big Don (Jun 13, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> How do you make it? Is it what we call eggy bread or is that something else?


Scramble some eggs in a wide pan, add secret seasonings(I could tell you, but, then I'd have to kill you) dip bread to coat thoroughly, place in preheated waffle iron with grilling plates, wait, eat, repeat. Using a skillet is for suckers, the waffle iron lends perfectly even cooking, and exact timing. 
You call it eggy bread? Yeah, I guess something that tastes this good, you couldn't call French toast, with the history...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Scramble some eggs in a wide pan, add secret seasonings(I could tell you, but, then I'd have to kill you) dip bread to coat thoroughly, place in preheated waffle iron with grilling plates, wait, eat, repeat. Using a skillet is for suckers, the waffle iron lends perfectly even cooking, and exact timing.
> You call it eggy bread? Yeah, I guess something that tastes this good, *you couldn't call French toast, with the history...[/*quote]
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2010)

I still don't know why -we- call it French Toast.  I mean, it has no snails nor garlic in it.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've often wondered when I've seen Americans order breakfast on films and tv shows about the pancakes and syrup with the bacon and eggs. Is it all on one plate? How does the sweetness go with the savoury of the bacon and egg? I've always liked though that you seem to get endless cups of coffee.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2010)

The one thing that raises us above the animals is our ability to realize we have programming and then choose to rise above it.

Some will say there's no point, that it's just "Human nature". Well, ****** human nature. If you want to realize your full potential you must first be willing to rise *above* human nature.

And it's bacon with pancakes, sausage with eggs for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2010)

I had Filipino chicken soup recently. It had a sliced, hard boiled egg in it.  Was an interesting combination.  Also, I learned that Southern Fried Chicken and Waffles is a popular dish in the South.   Food combination's are, interesting and must be experienced.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 13, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I've often wondered when I've seen Americans order breakfast on films and tv shows about the pancakes and syrup with the bacon and eggs. Is it all on one plate? How does the sweetness go with the savoury of the bacon and egg? I've always liked though that you seem to get endless cups of coffee.


 
My boy likes to pour syrup on his bacon, I like it on sausage.  But the best mix for me is two eggs over easy mixed up with hash browns and liberally doused in Tabasco.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2010)

*Enamdar*, without wishing to sound in the least critical ... do you realise this is a Martial Arts site not a Marital Arts one?

It is recommended that you make you way over to the Meet & Greet thread and make a post introducing yourself to the forum before launching into something that will colour peoples perception of you from this point on.

A discourse on this point might be productive but kicking off your time here at MT in such a fashion is going to make it hard for readers to take your martial arts related opinions as seriously as they might deserve.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> *Enamdar*, without wishing to sound in the least critical ... do you realise this is a Martial Arts site not a Marital Arts one?


:lol:

I dunno...maybe he got his cert. from Rod Suchanutski?

Or.....oh.....


[yt]V3FnpaWQJO0[/yt]

:lol:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, good godsdammit, for the love of all that is good and true and holy and pure in this and all other worlds, will anyone actually get this stuff right here?!?!

In short, no. You've read it all wrong. That is not what PUAs say, preach, teach, or anything other (with the possible exception of Gunwitch....), so stop thinking it. I'm not going into what it really is, though, because there are more than enough forums around for the community and these discussions (which if you are involved in you already know, so I don't really know why you're starting a conversation on it here), this, as Sukerin said, is a martial arts forum. While many other things can be and are discussed, the primary role for this site is the friendly and polite discussion of martial arts... so if you want to be taken seriously, I suggest you follow his advice and head over to the Meet and Greet forum, so we can get an idea of who you are. Right now you're starting with an out of place topic, which is rather badly approached honestly. 

That said, a quick look at your profile lists your primary art as "ninjitsu". You really should be aware that that in and of itself is going to draw suspicious eyes (not least of all because it's the only detail you give... no rank, no time in system, no real name, no location etc), but also because it's not correct, and that particular spelling is typically used by people with no actual experience in Ninjutsu whatsoever.

But your PUA/Game ideas are way off. Trust me on this.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 14, 2010)

JDenver said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh....(backing slowly for the door)



I thought the same thing.

For some reason this rambling... monologue made me think about Mr. Teatime (The Hogfather, Terry Prattchet).


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 14, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> It is recommended that you make you way over to the Meet & Greet thread and make a post introducing yourself to the forum before launching into something that will colour peoples perception of you from this point on.



Too late


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

It was the "ninjitsu" thing for you too Bruno?


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 14, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I still don't know why -we- call it French Toast. I mean, it has no snails nor garlic in it.


 
We call it " Freedom Toast "  :lol2:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> You don't like toast? ah I see, you're a crumpet man (double entendre there, hint for non Brits lol)



Tie me to the length of that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The one thing that raises us above the animals is our ability to realize we have programming and then choose to rise above it.
> 
> Some will say there's no point, that it's just "Human nature". Well, ****** human nature. If you want to realize your full potential you must first be willing to rise *above* human nature.
> 
> And it's bacon with pancakes, sausage with eggs for me.



Full English for me, please.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> It was the "ninjitsu" thing for you too Bruno?



'ninjitsu' is never a good sign indeed.

However, when reading the OP, I sort of got the feeling that something is fundamentally broken / missing there.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> 'ninjitsu' is never a good sign indeed.
> 
> However, when reading the OP, I sort of got the feeling that something is fundamentally broken / missing there.


 
And something awfully familiar too. Think we've been round this stuff before with this person. Maybe wrong but it reads as if written by someone else who used to post very similiar stuff here.


Is that black pudding too with the full English Bill?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

Honestly, Tez, I'm not so sure about that. There's a different feel here, and the similarities are mainly superficial. Nowhere near enough "poor me" and random confusing tangents. There's also a lot more confidence (well, that's the diplomatic side in me coming out...) here than in past posters methods.

Oh, and Black Pudding? I thought you only used those as weapons in ancient arts peculiar to the the Scottish Highlands....


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Honestly, Tez, I'm not so sure about that. There's a different feel here, and the similarities are mainly superficial. Nowhere near enough "poor me" and random confusing tangents. There's also a lot more confidence (well, that's the diplomatic side in me coming out...) here than in past posters methods.


 
He's probably been reading those books again and invented a new persona lol. I think he's just looking for dominating women lol, totally the wrong place for that as all the women here are quiet, non violent types :whip1:. He may say he thinks women want the butch type but really underneath he wants to be dominated rofl.

Talking of butch types, been watching the Bondi Beach lifeguards programmes, some serious eye candy there! I love their sense of humour though very similiar to the forces type which of course is a bit sick but very, very funny. Might start saving for a trip to Oz and see if I can be 'saved'  Knowing my luck I'd get the lass!

I wonder if I should add that any man trying to dominate, be cruel etc etc to me would get both his arms broken, same goes for any man stupid enough to try that on with most women I know, and you don't want to know what my daughter would do seeing as she's already cracked a pro MMA fighters ribs lol!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

No, it's too different. Our old "friend" would never use such an incorrect phrase as "omega jerk", he would have misused (and misunderstood and misapplied) "alpha". "Omega" is just plain wrong, meaning end of things, rather than his thought of "alpha" being dominant (which he doesn't seem to get). Oh, I could disect that initial post so completely.....

Ha, yeah, you should definately come visit, we're awful friendly types, so I'm told.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Is that black pudding too with the full English Bill?



I've had it, and it was not too bad, but typically, no.  My Full English is probably closer to what you'd call an Ulster Fry.  I generally pass on the fried tomato as well.  As Madness put it, _"As far as I'm concerned, it's all eggs, bacon, beans, and a fried slice."_


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> No, it's too different. Our old "friend" would never use such an incorrect phrase as "omega jerk", he would have misused (and misunderstood and misapplied) "alpha". "Omega" is just plain wrong, meaning end of things, rather than his thought of "alpha" being dominant (which he doesn't seem to get). Oh, I could disect that initial post so completely.....
> 
> Ha, yeah, you should definately come visit, we're awful friendly types, so I'm told.


 

Instead of bothering yourself with the OP, tell us what Aussies eat for breakfast! All Blacks maybe?

The OP may have issues (or is trolling) but as the Paras say..'in the dictionary sympathy comes between s*** and syphilis'... so forget it lol! 

I don't eat black pudding but it seems it's important where it comes from and that it's cooked carefully, not over done. I'm not sure about beans first thing in the morning though!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

Ha, you make an inviting offer.... And I'm pretty convinced of the troll call. He's been here on this thread for the last nearly two hours by my count, and hasn't responded to anything, gone to the Meet and Greet as suggested, defined his "ninjitsu", so I'm holding out little to no hope...

But onto more serious and highbrow topics. Breakfasts. Well, to be honest, I usually sleep through mine, so not very much as far as I'm concerned! For Aussie's? Well, here are a few ideas....


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 14, 2010)

TEZ, I'm assuming you folks don't have maple bacon? They inject and cure the bacon in maple syrup, when you cook it the whole house smells like a sugar shack! Is this purely Canadian?

Breakfast: bacon, eggs, toast, potato scones, and maybe some soda bread fried in the bacon fat. When we were kids my dad would cook up kippers in addition to the above, there is nothing worse then waking up to the smell of kippers cooking in the pan.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok Just to give some idea about good Belgian breakfast:
Eggs, bacon (lots of), coffee / tea / orange juice, freshly baked small bread rolls, and a variety of cheese / ham / chocolate sprinkles / honey / ....


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of the thoroughly soaked type of french toast as opposed to the lightly dredged kind. That egg mixture saturates the bread to the middle, so that when you slap it on the pan it cooks up like a pancake getting puffy and rising briefly in the center. Then when it's time to eat, it tastes somewhat like bread pudding. Ah, good times!


----------



## teekin (Jun 14, 2010)

How about some Pancakes? Multigrain with Mrs. Butterworth syrup? We can feed Mr. Donovan these until he falls into a sugar coma and someone drags him off to a free clinic to get some much needed help.

You know what is coming here? The Summer Fair! I love going on the rides and visiting the attractions. It makes me feel like I'm 12 again. The smell of mini donuts and crash clang of the rides that are held together with worn 1/4" cotter pins. Adds to the thrill, don't you think? I keep waiting for a roller coaster to sail off the tracks again A-La Final Destination.

Lori


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

> The one thing that raises us above the animals is our ability to realize we have programming and then choose to rise above it.
> 
> Some will say there's no point, that it's just "Human nature". Well, **** human nature. If you want to realize your full potential you must first be willing to rise above human nature.
> 
> And it's bacon with pancakes, sausage with eggs for me.



I'll go a little further than this, most of the time we hear about human nature it's because we don't understand the behaviour. 

For example, it's human nature to steal, it's human nature to be altruistic, it's human nature to love, it's human nature to kill, it's human nature to be cruel.

I think human nature goes beyond all these things in that like you said, what makes us human is our ability to rise above our animal limitations.

To the original poster, you have the ability to rise above everything you confusingly stated.

Yes, humans can be cruel, they can be led by their basic drives, they can desire to dominate or be dominated as a means of survival, now the real question is, what are you going to do despite that?
Will you rise above it all for what you really want?

You claim you don't want to live in a cruel world, well, then don't, your world is what you make of it.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 14, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> The smell of mini donuts ....


 
Hmm, I once got in quite a bit of trouble involving mini donuts.... well, if she was going to eat the one in her hand, she should have stopped using it to point out all the fun stuff around us! Still, I probably only got away with it because it was cruel and evil... and I do tend to dominate.... hmm....


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 14, 2010)

Breakfast: bacon first, then fried eggs sunny side up in the bacon grease, followed by fried potatoes with onions and peppers in the grease as well.  You may die after, but you will die happy.

PUAs: Emotionally stunted human beings who look at women as a homogenous group that will respond to the proper words and gestures like robots to give up what rightfully belongs to the PUA - the *****.  Treat women like individual human beings worthy of the same respect you would give a man, and you won't be lonely for too long.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm, I once got in quite a bit of trouble involving mini donuts.... well, if she was going to eat the one in her hand, she should have stopped using it to point out all the fun stuff around us! Still, I probably only got away with it because it was cruel and evil... and I do tend to dominate.... hmm....



As the late, great, John Belushi said...

http://snltranscripts.jt.org/77/77fdonuts.phtml

As as to sausage, it is with sad irony I note the passing of Jimmy Dean, country music legend and sausage king.

http://watching-tv.ew.com/2010/06/14/jimmy-dean-country-music/


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh now that is sad.   RIP Jimmy Dean, and thank you for your generous donations to Our Lady Queen of Peace, Boothbay Harbor, ME.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 14, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Oh, and Black Pudding? I thought you only used those as weapons in ancient arts peculiar to the the Scottish Highlands....



Eckie Thump!  Ancient and noble art with it's lineage traced deep into the roots of Yorkshire ... or was it Lancaster?  Aye, Lancastrian I think - I'll research it ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/q3sG-J3AuhM&hl


----------



## Nomad (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn.  Now I'm hungry.  Thanks guys...


----------



## Laus (Jun 14, 2010)

I am biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination with finding clever ways making your life hell until you finally give up in desparation. But you are welcome to try.

PS: Great...now I want bacon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP Jimmy Dean.  He gave of his sausage until there was none left to give.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 14, 2010)

What is a PUA?  

More importantly when making french toast, I like to use a nice firm artisan bread, usually french, but it needs to have a good solid foundation to stand up to being soaked in the egg mixture.  If you use alot of the light and fluffy store bread it just falls apart if you appropriately soak it.  And substituting 1/4 of your milk with buttermilk adds a nice tang.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 14, 2010)

Blindside said:


> What is a PUA?



A Pickup Artist.  An entire social movement of men who take serious advice on getting women to sleep with you from guys who look like this:


----------



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> A Pickup Artist.  An entire social movement of men who take serious advice on getting women to sleep with you from guys who look like this:


So, PUA=MORON. OK then...


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, back to breakfast!

Fruit-grapes and/or melon, and some juice to chase down the mornings pills...Eggs from my own chickens-usually scrambled, but sometimes sunny side up. The only real breakfast meat there is: *steak* from an elk or a bison,preferably.Biscuits-no, not *cookies*, Irene goddam biscuits :lol: 

And, since no one has mentioned a personal fave: occasionally, pancakes-blueberry sometimes,mutli-grain always, blue corn occasionally, never from a mix, and with real maple syrup or honey.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2010)

enamdar said:


> Are women biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination?


 
Yes.  Sad, isn't it?


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 15, 2010)

Usually I just have corn flakes , or vegemite on toast and a cup of coffee.

But if I'm short on time then I have a " Dingoes Breakfast " which consists of a yawn , a leak and a good look round.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm, not to drag it back again, but I feel I must protest the comments about PUAs here. The idea of learning to be successful with women (for a man) is really only the beginning of it, and frankly is similar to having to go to a martial arts school just to learn how to fight (with the major exception that the odds are far greater that you will need, or at least have opportunity to use, the skills from one area over the other). Such a comment has been made many times, and I'm sure no-one here would say that if you need to go to a martial art school to learn to fight you are a cowardly sissy, right?

PUAs and the matter that they teach are realistically a modern men's movement, and are geared around being the most complete, strong, confident man you can be. Really. As for Mystery there, well yes he is one of the most, well, out there of the PUA gurus (teachers), but his approach, he will tell you, is one that works for him, and he doens't advise anyone else does it unless they can do it congruently. Not all PUAs adopt his look (in fact, most who do don't get why he looks like that in the first place, so they won't get any success), so he isn't to be taken as "typical", any more than Drunken Kung Fu is typical of all martial arts.

Oh, and Don, PUA does not equal moron, I must tell you. You really don't have the information to make any call on Mystery there, as Empty Hands is giving a rather incomplete and inaccurate picture. Otherwise it's like assuming that a martial art is useless because you saw a picture of a guy in a gi, without knowing what it is. 

Okay, I think that'll do for now. Back to breakfast.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm, not to drag it back again, but I feel I must protest the comments about PUAs here. The idea of learning to be successful with women (for a man) is really only the beginning of it,
> 
> PUAs and the matter that they teach are realistically a modern men's movement, and are geared around being the most complete, strong, confident man you can be. Really.


 
Really?* Really???*If only I had known that there was a worldwide epidemic of male social ineptitude, *I'd* be making all this guy's money....:lfao:...



> *from Mystery's webpage*
> The three basic components of the *Mystery Method*: ATTRACT, COMFORT, and SEDUCE. Each of these has three phases, which we have numbered 1 through 3. Here is the full list:
> ATTRACT 1 (or A1): Opening
> ATTRACT 2 (or A2): Female-to-male attract phase (often called &#8220;attracting&#8221
> ...


 

(You *do* know what the real "Mystery" is, don't you? :lfao: )

I mean, bootcamps? Coaching? A TV program? Well, of course-a TV program. :lfao: 

Another mystery: Why are they called "reality" shows? If it's reality, which of the multiverses are those people from? I mean, the few times I've watched one I've been something less than entertained, and usually something more than appalled. It's a mystery to me why anyone pays any attention at all to this drivel.......:lfao:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Elder, 

Yeah, I've dealt with Erik for many years now, if you want to get into money-making, though, check out David DeAngelo (made about $30mil last year from all reports) or Mehow (used to be a coach in Eriks organisation, focuses his entire business model on online promotion). Honestly, Erik isn't my favourite, I prefer Carlos Xuma, David DeAngelo, Style (Neil Strauss), and quite a few others.

Erik's strength has been in innovation, though, including many of the things you mention above. Of course, he does manage to sabotage things for himself a fair bit as well, but we could spend years going through the issues of some of these guys (Ross, for instance....), and we could probably spend years doing the same to martial arts teachers. Did you know that there are martial arts teachers doing workshops? Teaching? Selling things online? Trying to get TV and movie deals? Radio shows? Really, your problem is that he's got a successful business model? And frankly, most of that is from Savoy....

But I completely agree with your comments about "reality" television....


----------



## crushing (Jun 15, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I've often wondered when I've seen Americans order breakfast on films and tv shows about the pancakes and syrup with the bacon and eggs. Is it all on one plate? *How does the sweetness go with the savoury of the bacon and egg?* I've always liked though that you seem to get endless cups of coffee.


 
Quite well, almost as nicely as dark chocolate and chili.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> PUAs and the matter that they teach are realistically a modern men's movement, and are geared around being the most complete, strong, confident man you can be.



By "learning" that women are a homogenous group which can be conquered by a dubious blend of evolutionary and pop psychology.  By learning highly specific strategies for each situation and applying the right strategy to each.  By using little techniques and tips to break down resistance and get you "in".  By teaching at least by implication that the goal is easy sex and nothing greater.

Like I said, treating women like robots or a computer program.  Put in A and B, get C.  A mindset that appeals very well to people with limited social skills.

If the goal truly was to build a complete, confident man then women wouldn't even be the focus.  The focus would be self-improvement and building accomplishment and pride in self in all areas of life.  Attracting women is a natural byproduct of such a process.  It also has the benefit of not ending you up with women who are insecure enough or naive enough to fall for all the tips and tricks.  How pitiful must you think yourself if that is the kind of woman you want?

Of course, in true reality, it isn't even about women or sex.  It's about the leaders making a shitton of money off of desperate men.  The true marks aren't women in a bar, it's the men who line up to pay for seminars and boot camps.  Pathetic, but I do feel sorry for them because their insecurities are being taken advantage of.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm. Within the community itself there's enough backbiting and attacking between the various groups (very similar to martial arts, and pretty much anything else similar, really...), and I don't really need to enter into a defence of the guys and what they teach here.... but.....

Frankly, Empty Hands, you sound like you have had some bad experiences here. That's fine (honestly this reminds me of a thread about Richard Van Donk a while back...), but to be honest you seem to have completely misjudged the methods and approaches that are out there. Yes, there are the equivalent of Frank Dux's and Ashida Kims', but they are not the majority. And success in business is a bad thing now?

Honestly, a lot of guys feel very lost in this area (as many people feel concerned about their abilities to defend themselves, so they take up martial arts), so the "women" approach is the easiest one to focus on first. Think of it like martial arts marketing themselves as self defence, when there's a lot more to them (as we all know). But if you want to see someone whose focus is more on building a better man, one of the best is Carlos Xuma. His entire approach is based around being an Alpha Male, with "success with women" being more of a benefit than anything else. The good guys are out there, same as with good martial art instructors. But so are the bad. And you're describing the bad here.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 15, 2010)

Do these kinds of groups really exist? I'm missing out!



No really, I've been dating for 6 years now, never did a day pass by without some female companionship (in a good way). Funny stuff though!

and I like dry spaghetti and 4 bananas for breakfast.


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Oh, back to breakfast!
> 
> Fruit-grapes and/or melon, and some juice to chase down the mornings pills...Eggs from my own chickens-usually scrambled, but sometimes sunny side up. The only real breakfast meat there is: *steak* from an elk or a bison,preferably.Biscuits-no, not *cookies*, Irene goddam biscuits :lol:
> 
> And, since no one has mentioned a personal fave: occasionally, pancakes-blueberry sometimes,mutli-grain always, blue corn occasionally, never from a mix, and with real maple syrup or honey.



You and your steak and biscuits breakfast, Elder.  And I know you cook for your lady and have taught your son to do the same.  *drool*   And you have that great big....you know....that huge..._*brain*_...on top of it all!  Mrs. C. is one fortunate lady. :asian:

Breakfast?  Usually a banana.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you being serious, *Chris*?  

There really are such things as 'Schools of Seduction' (I don't know what to call them but one must be polite after all)?

I've heard everything now ...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 15, 2010)

xJOHNx said:


> and I like dry spaghetti and 4 bananas for breakfast.



Yeah but you're a vegan so we already know there's something wrong with you


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pick up artists!  I saw something on TV about this and thought it was a comedy or a joke.   All that effort and silliness for nothing.  Just walk up and say hi. That is it.  I the girl likes you fine if not walk off.  I think that people think too much.   

I usually like fruit or a protein bar for breakfast but French toast sound oh so good!!!


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2010)

I have found that surrounding myself as much as possible with interesting, intelligent people really makes it easy to meet interesting and intelligent women, which has historically made it much easier for me to get dates with interesting, intelligent women. 

When I finally found one who also found me interesting and intelligent, I stalked her like crazy until she filed a restraining order. But the NEXT one... that one I married. 

Breakfast is usually a bowl of cereal, but on weekends, I like to write up a breakfast menu and "open" the kitchen up, making breakfast to order. I usually put pretty much any kind of egg on there (although my family tends to go for scrambled, fried over medium or omelettes). I'll also add french toast, pancakes or waffles, although usually not all three. Bacon, sausage, toast. Sometimes I'll cook up some potatoes. Just depends.

Oh, and we mix our maple syrup right into everything.  It's delicious.  The sweet and the savory compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 15, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Yeah but you're a vegan so we already know there's something wrong with you



hahaha, absolutely true! But this is after ropeskipping and before hitting the weights. So I need my carbs fast and slow ones 

I just eat the whole damn day. I swear that if I wasn't vegan, I would be a fat blob, even with all the training.

and the girlfriend just said: "Just say hi to a woman, if you look polite and taken care off (i.e. washed), she'll be flatered anyway."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2010)

I've found that just walking up to a woman and picking her up is a great way to break the ice.  You'll also find out if she's a biter, kicker or knee-er that way.  So, always wear a cup gents.


----------



## teekin (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm, I once got in quite a bit of trouble involving mini donuts.... well, if she was going to eat the one in her hand, she should have stopped using it to point out all the fun stuff around us! Still, I probably only got away with it because it was cruel and evil... and I do tend to dominate.... hmm....


 
Mmmmmmmmm Mini Doooo-nuhhhhts.  ( sigh ) :ultracool Oh Chris you do know how to add sizzle to the haunted house ride don't you? Your wrecking my innocent childhood memories with your mini donut strangeness!  . . . . . . . I like it.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hey Elder,
> 
> Yeah, I've dealt with Erik for many years now, if you want to get into money-making, though, check out David DeAngelo (made about $30mil last year from all reports) or Mehow (used to be a coach in Eriks organisation, focuses his entire business model on online promotion). Honestly, Erik isn't my favourite, I prefer Carlos Xuma, David DeAngelo, Style (Neil Strauss), and quite a few others.
> 
> Erik's strength has been in innovation, though, including many of the things you mention above. Of course, he does manage to sabotage things for himself a fair bit as well, but we could spend years going through the issues of some of these guys (Ross, for instance....),


 

Oooh....*kay*. TMI, dude.....

Completely apropos of this thread, breakfast and "PUA"s.....:lfao: :

[yt]_BBbVdiqK20[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 15, 2010)

> Are women biologically programmed to reward cruelty, evil and domination?



This is 100% not true, or I would have a lot more women.

I'm all about the Maple bacon.  My woman doesn't like it.  I buy it anyhow.  Cook her eggs in the grease from it too, just to make her eggs taste like maple.  If she refuses to eat it, she goes hungry.

See... Evil AND Cruel.  But I only got 1 woman.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 15, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Oh, back to breakfast!
> 
> Fruit-grapes and/or melon, and some juice to chase down the mornings pills...Eggs from my own chickens-usually scrambled, but sometimes sunny side up. The only real breakfast meat there is: *steak* from an elk or a bison,preferably.Biscuits-no, not *cookies*, Irene goddam biscuits :lol:
> 
> And, since no one has mentioned a personal fave: occasionally, pancakes-blueberry sometimes,mutli-grain always, blue corn occasionally, never from a mix, and with real maple syrup or honey.



Is that with or without Dog?


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 15, 2010)

What I think is sad is that modern society has turned many "men" into boys and they need some of this type of training to become men.

You'll notice I said some, in all truth very little of what some of these guys teach is needed. And most of that is the inner work.

The tips and tricks won't work unless you have it inside you to begin with. By that I mean real confidence and sincerity. The confidence to be yourself and be sure of yourself.

After that, much of it just comes naturally.

Don't forget though these guys are in business and many do extemely well.

There is a reason for that and that goes back to what I was originally saying, society has turned most men into lost boys.

They've gotta man up if they want women.

Oh, and I might as well, 4 muffins or oatmeal with fruit or toast with honey if I'm in a rush.


----------



## teekin (Jun 16, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> This is 100% not true, or I would have a lot more women.
> 
> I'm all about the Maple bacon. My woman doesn't like it. I buy it anyhow. Cook her eggs in the grease from it too, just to make her eggs taste like maple. If she refuses to eat it, she goes hungry.
> 
> See... Evil AND Cruel.* But I only got 1 woman.*


 
You need more than this for why?. . . . .  You can't even feed the 1 you have! Ayee-Yi-yi :shrug: Dude, pancakes. Or a brand new Visa Card. Your choice. Instant happy!

Lori


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 16, 2010)

It just sounds like such a lot of new age crap to me.

All you have to do is have a bit of a shave , put on some deodorant , and go up and ask some female with a pulse if she would like to go to a party with you.

If she looks at you suspiciously and says " What type of party ?"
Then you give her a great  big smile and say " You , me , and a case of beer love ".

Sure you will get slapped down to the ground a couple of times , but just pick yourself up , dust yourself off and  eventually you will find one who says yes , afterall it is a numbers game.

We must learn to embrace rejection gentlemen not live in fear of it.
You don't need to fatten the bank account of some fancy guru to help you get women .

You just need a bit of confidence in yourself , develop a thick skin , oh and having a head that doesn't look like a half sucked mango helps a lot too.


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2010)

Reading some of these responses, I'm beginning to wonder what the end game is.  I mean, are we talking about getting tail or meeting and attracting actual, real, three dimensional women?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 16, 2010)

I've kinda pulled out of this discussion as pretty much no-one seemed to know anything about the community, but this is as good a way as any to answer some of it.

Initially, the focus is just on getting to be able to talk to women, and getting experience at that. From there it naturally progresses to further along, but the "end game" is different depending on the person. Ideally, the experience of many interactions is basically just so you're ready when that one incredible person comes along, similar to martial arts training, repeating things over and over so that in that one instance when you need it, you're prepared for it.


----------



## teekin (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris, When ever I read these kind of threads I am reminded that guys are under tremendous pressure to make the first move and are scared of being rejected. This makes me sad. It also reminds me to be very very kind to the guys who do approach me as I appreciate the gesture.
 I will say that any type of "game" is a piss poor idea if you want a long term relationship. You have to be yourself, warts and all and love the other person exactly as they are, warts and all. It's not glamorous or easy, it takes work and introspection but it's the only solution that works long term.

Lori


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 16, 2010)

My lady, you I will take through any questions you have or wish clarified on this (or any other) topic. But not here. 

That said, yes, it is rather sad. But that doesn't change many facts in this world either. The film "Hitch" is a great example of this, they consulted with a few PUAs to get Hitch's character down, but in the end it was more about Hitch giving the guy the confidence to be himself without pretention (despite Hitch's instructions at times!), because that easy confidence was what was attractive, and allowed both our guy (Kevin James) and girl (Amber Valetta) to get to know each other in a meaningful way. Well, as meaningful as a Will Smith film can get....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2010)

Sometimes, the old ways are best. Just wack em over the head with a club and drag em back to the cave.

When I think about it, it would explain the brain damage needed in some relationships.


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I will say that any type of "game" is a piss poor idea if you want a long term relationship. You have to be yourself, warts and all and love the other person exactly as they are, warts and all. It's not glamorous or easy, it takes work and introspection but it's the only solution that works long term.
> 
> Lori


I think this is pretty much where I was going.  If your criteria for a potential one night stand is "alive and from this planet," you're unlikely to find a meaningful relationship.

I've also found that people who are focused on sexual conquest are often the guys who whine about how they can't find a smart, attractive woman.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 16, 2010)

Someone's gonna get a uraken for saying that *raises arm* =] Kidding. I never use MA except in self defence. 

But *raises hand* I am a woman. and I dont reward cruelty or go for it. I dont like men who do that. I like nice men.

But - I can also say, if you wanna talk about what various kinds of humanity is programmed to do, I know how you feel, and for me, I think people are biologically programmed or something, to ignore males and females who are so called different. I am different. I am weird. I think thats why guys dont go for me. Guys my age. Luckily older men are not as judgemental. =]

and i like bacon, eggs and hash browns for breakfast =]


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 16, 2010)

and have to double post cause i cant seem to edit this one - frack. But this op sounds and writes an awful lot like that rdonovan sexist character that was on here a while back. btw I just checked. Both of them had their art listed as ninjutsu/ninjitsu. different spelling but.....I've a feeling it might be the same guy. They write the same way and both list the same art. and both write about Oh poor me and both say they read 'seduction' crud, whatever that means.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 16, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Chris, When ever I read these kind of threads I am reminded that guys are under tremendous pressure to make the first move and are scared of being rejected. This makes me sad. It also reminds me to be very very kind to the guys who do approach me as I appreciate the gesture.


 
Unfortunately, many women are not like this. Also, many men would rather be pushed in front of a bus than approach a woman they don't know. The usual underlying cause of this is a cruel rejection (or multiples thereof) early in life at the start of one's dating life. It doesn't take much to shatter a young man's self-esteem, and it can take a long time (sometimes years) to build it back up again.



> I will say that any type of "game" is a piss poor idea if you want a long term relationship. You have to be yourself, warts and all and love the other person exactly as they are, warts and all. It's not glamorous or easy, it takes work and introspection but it's the only solution that works long term.


 
Well, it is a game. A numbers game and a psychology game. People are nuts, and understanding the opposite sex can be difficult. Modern people are particularly broken and poorly socialized. Sometimes people need help breaking the ice and putting themselves out there. It can be very hard for a guy since some women get a charge out of knocking a guy down a peg if he approaches her.

Now for me, part of the game IS being yourself. But that takes guts, and you have to know how to present yourself. A very large percentage of that is body language and hence a big part of the game.

The nice thing about learning body language is that it can convince the opposite sex that you have confidence that in reality you don't (yet). Fake it till you make it, right?  Being able to pull that kind of thing off gives one confidence for real eventually.

Now, to deal with the question of women rewarding bad behaviour... to a degree that's true, but not in the way the OP thinks. Women, on average, thrive on emotional stimulation. Hence "chick flicks". Whether the emotion is positive or negative doesn't always matter. That's one thing jerks excel at: getting emotional reactions out of women. Women often mistake that emotional rush as emotional _connection_. This is especially true with young women. That's why the jerks get the girls initially... he makes her laugh, he makes her cry, he drags her through the whole gamut of emotions. For some women, that's a drug. The nice guy doesn't make waves and just tries to make her happy. That's about as exciting as watching ice melt for a typical woman. There's a happy medium between the two extremes for a man, and that's where the real stuff happens. Finding those inner qualities that bring out that confidence is the key for a man. It's about being yourself, being your BEST self, and presenting those qualities in a way that makes more women take notice.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 16, 2010)

Pheromones.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 16, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I think this is pretty much where I was going. If your criteria for a potential one night stand is "alive and from this planet," you're unlikely to find a meaningful relationship.
> 
> I've also found that people who are focused on sexual conquest are often the guys who whine about how they can't find a smart, attractive woman.


 
Okay, this is really not the case with the community whatsoever. Every single PUA guru (teacher) out there emphasises attracting women of quality. And that of course applies to far more than what they look like, it extends to intelligence, class, style, personality, and more. Obviously each individual guy will have their own preference as to what they are looking for, as each individual woman will have hers as well. But saying that PUAs teach nothing more than getting a girl in bed for a one night stand (I personally don't know of any who teach that as a desired outcome at all, actually) with the limited criteria of "alive and from this planet", then there is no understanding of what they actually do teach.

Pretty much all PUA teachers teach you to qualify, as not all women are "worth" your being attracted to them (again, not talking physical appearance here, more things like personality etc as listed above). In fact, a few are known for being incredibly choosy when it comes to women.

So far pretty much everyone who has commented on PUAs and their teachings are like people who have never studied martial arts, but decide that because they teach combative methods, they only teach violent thugs to beat up people smaller and weaker than they are.

Oh, and Blade, no it's not the same guy. But if you have a few spare hours, try googling the username here.... a few interesting things to find, to say the least! Suffice to say that wherever he goes he asks these same questions, and seems to not listen when told how off he is in these ideas. But this is not rdonovan1. I have no doubt on that one.


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, this is really not the case with the community whatsoever. Every single PUA guru (teacher) out there emphasises attracting women of quality. And that of course applies to far more than what they look like, it extends to intelligence, class, style, personality, and more. Obviously each individual guy will have their own preference as to what they are looking for, as each individual woman will have hers as well. But saying that PUAs teach nothing more than getting a girl in bed for a one night stand (I personally don't know of any who teach that as a desired outcome at all, actually) with the limited criteria of "alive and from this planet", then there is no understanding of what they actually do teach.
> 
> Pretty much all PUA teachers teach you to qualify, as not all women are "worth" your being attracted to them (again, not talking physical appearance here, more things like personality etc as listed above). In fact, a few are known for being incredibly choosy when it comes to women.
> 
> ...


Chris, I'm sorry for the confusion, but I am commenting on the men who would be likely candidates for following the advertising in a Maxim magazine or a PUA, not the quality of the advice itself.  I'm sorry I didn't make that clear.  I know nothing about PUAs, what they teach or why they teach it.  I don't even know what PUA stands for.  So, any perception I've given that I'm commenting or critiquing the teachings or philosophies related to PUA'ing (which is probably not even a legitimate verb) are unintentional.  

I do know quite a few pitiful men, though. 

We're having a parallel conversation here, intersecting only at guys who are unhappy, lack confidence and have trouble meeting women of quality.  And once again, from my experience having known many guys like that both in the military, in college and just in life, my perception is that many of them create their own reality.  They're looking to get laid and if they're aiming so low (forgive the double entendre) they're likely to get exactly what they're looking for, if they're lucky.    In other words, these guys are, at best, getting exactly what they're looking for... which is very little in the scheme of things.  Short term gratification but little else.

Ultimately, the point I'm driving at is that, while sex is awesome, if that's the target, that speaks to pretty low standards amounting to "any girl attracted to me."  

This statement is completely independant of what a PUA might or might not teach.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 16, 2010)

maybe they arent the same people. But they sure do have stuff in common.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> maybe they arent the same people. But they sure do have stuff in common.


 
Yeah , they both can't get any :ladysman: ACTION :waah:


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Sometimes, the old ways are best. Just wack em over the head with a club and drag em back to the cave.
> 
> When I think about it, it would explain the brain damage needed in some relationships.


So, was that how Susan got stuck with you?


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> So, was that how Susan got stuck with you?



She had the whacking over the head part down pat....but dragging him back took a bit of doing.  

You did know that's why Susan has a bad back and Bob hasn't been able to train in MA for some years now, eh?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, this is really not the case with the community whatsoever. Every single PUA guru (teacher) out there emphasises attracting women of quality. And that of course applies to far more than what they look like, it extends to intelligence, class, style, personality, and more. Obviously each individual guy will have their own preference as to what they are looking for, as each individual woman will have hers as well. But saying that PUAs teach nothing more than getting a girl in bed for a one night stand (I personally don't know of any who teach that as a desired outcome at all, actually) with the limited criteria of "alive and from this planet", then there is no understanding of what they actually do teach.
> 
> Pretty much all PUA teachers teach you to qualify, as not all women are "worth" your being attracted to them (again, not talking physical appearance here, more things like personality etc as listed above). In fact, a few are known for being incredibly choosy when it comes to women.
> 
> ...


 
You'd think he'd at least if he's going to ask the same question everywhere, at least word it even slightly differently! Not a word for word post...everytime! But as someone else on another site said..why are you spamming with this? There must be better ways of amusing yourself!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Steve,

No problems at all, my friend, I was kinda using your post as a springboard to address a few misunderstanding that seem to be around (don't like being refered to as a moron by some, even incidentally... kinda hoped I'd proven myself a bit beyond that here), based on a number of posts and the "thanking" that went along with them. But, as said before, I try to keep that side out of here for the most part.

Tez, you went through some of those things? I could barely handle more than a few.... the wordpress site of his is rather terrifying, to be honest! I'd want to be calling in counselors if I was in his social circle after reading some of that.... Still, I don't think we'll be seeing him back here again. I think the whole breakfast discussion kinda threw him! Which is simply very cool.


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2010)

Breakfast?  

Just coffee for me today, with a side of adrenaline!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chris, I can read very very fast so can get through a lot, I can't however add up or do arithmetic (I love calculators), still, swings and roundabouts lol! Some people have a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on with the internet, I doubt there any way to know to know which is the real personality. It could simply be a student trying to wind people up or could be a real nutter.There could also be no way of knowing is someone you know is playing these 'games' on the internet. On an MMA site I use we have a 'troll hole' where things can be put and you can reply or not, or you can even post something there first lol. something like this would be sent there and you can have a pop at them big style if you wish :ultracool!

My mealtimes are all messed up as I'm a shift worker, I do 12 hour shifts of two days, two nights then four off so breakfast is at different times of the day and night for me. I love a couple of soft boiled eggs with bread soldiers at any time of the day or night. when I'm on days I'm up at five in the morning and really can't eat them so it's a bowl of muesli about seven for me then, no cooking facilities for hot stuff other than a microwave.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 17, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Yeah , they both can't get any :ladysman: ACTION :waah:



Hehe.

and btw I had a grilled chicken salad for breakfast this morning.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 18, 2010)

[yt]9eqJ3KKiO2U[/yt]


----------



## enamdar (Jun 18, 2010)

It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do. 

I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.

Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing, its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to learn to accept the cruel world. And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 18, 2010)

Y'know what?  

I'm tired and not in the mood.  You don't seem to have a martial arts related question or interest.  You've ducked any inquiry on that front.

You don't need pick up artist advice.  You don't need to spout your jumbled and twisted crap here.  You DO need *therapy.*  With a licensed professional.  I don't know what all's going on -- but you clearly have some issues that somebody with the right string of letters after their name (MSW, MD, or PhD) might be able to help you with.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 18, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> -- but you clearly have some issues that somebody with the right string of letters after their name (MSW, MD, or PhD) might be able to help you with.


 
Not to be cruel, but maybe a _whole team of them,_ okay?


----------



## teekin (Jun 19, 2010)

enamdar said:


> It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do.
> 
> I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.
> 
> Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing,* its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to learn to accept the cruel world. And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer*.


 
This is a Choice you have made. You choose to see the answers that re-enforce your point of view, that validate what you allready believe. It is your CHOICE to do this.

     But there is another way to see the actions of others.  We are allmost all the same, really.  We are all trying to get allong in this world the best way we know how. Sometimes that isn't very good because no one has taught us how or something inside us makes us different from the rest so we don't fit in. We are all damaged in some way and dealing the best we can to Love and be Loved. Approach people with that mind set, look not at the actions but at the reasons behind the actions.

 I'm sorry if you think cruelty is rewarded. Cruelty is a sign of weakness and deep sadness, or deep pathology. It is self limiting, a downward spiral that leads nowhere. Please look again with fresh eyes.

Lori


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2010)

enamdar said:


> It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do.
> 
> I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.
> 
> Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing, its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to learn to accept the cruel world. And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer.


 

Yes but what do you eat for breakfast?


yeah life is lousy, it's cruel, rotten and lousy, now get over it.

I've seen soldiers who've lost three limbs who still have a lust for life, that can see why life's worth living. they are climbing mountains, sailing the world, skiing, loving and generally getting on with things.
You won't get sympathy from me, I've said it before, sympathy comes betweeen s*** and syphilis in the dictionary. Sit in the gutter whinging or get out and do something with the life you've been given and others are dying for, please yourself I don't give a stuff.


Been on nights and worrying all night as a soldier from the Royal Draggon Guards has been killed in Afghan and I'm waiting to see if it's one of my students as we have a few from them. Lost three from the Lancs Regt this last week, so anyone shinfing about their poor lot in life is not going to get nice words from me.







enamdar, give it a rest pal.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2010)

Sympathy might lie where it does in the dictionary, *Tez* but you have mine as you deal with those high stress circumstances.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Sympathy might lie where it does in the dictionary, *Tez* but you have mine as you deal with those high stress circumstances.


 
Thank you, it's far worse for the families here. One of the ladies who cleans the offices husband is away and last week the lad who used to babysit for them was killed, same regiment as her husband. You can imagine how she felt but she and some of the other wives are getting together to arrange a walk around the Garrison, with everyone paying say a fiver and a couple of quid for dogs to raise money for the Mercian's Regimental (I think one of their Battalions is your local regiment, we have the 1st Batt. here, the old Chesires) fund which at the moment is looking after the families of those wounded in Selly Oak hospital. They are also and the other wives clubs are doing this as well, arranging outings and activities for the children. This is better than sitting around feeling sorry for yourself muttering what a cruel world it is.

The service personnel know the dangers and accept them knowing they are serving their country, the families support their loved ones therefore are also serving their country. All have chosen not sit whinging about what's fair and not fair, they get on with life knowing how precious it is!  The local hospital is bracing itself btw for an influx of births nine months after the soldiers return! Not for the obvious reasons but because the soldiers having seen death at first hand, want to celebrate and make new life. They want to perpetuate life not take it. One soldier having lost three limbs has vowed to ask his girfriend to marry him as soon as he can get down on one 'knee'.

 Enamdar, life is a mirror, what you give out you will get back. Make some life affirming moves, do something positive without expecting a return for youself and funnily enough your life will improve. Stop expecting life to owe you anything. You post on here, knowing nothing about the backgrounds of anyone here, how they may have overcome tragedies, hardships and life's 'cruelties' and expect what? You say you've been told to live with it? Well frankly whether you do or not isn't our concern.... but if you want to *take up a martial art*, discuss life. the universe and the answer to everything with good people who manage everyday to find something life affirming you're in the right place.

Oh and you still haven't said what you eat for breakfast? I think it may be sour grapes myself.


All those watching the world cup...aren't those vuvuzelas a pain!! I don't watch it, it's on at work lol.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 19, 2010)

The vuvuzela's are a pain in the a**.
Luckily the world cup started when my exams started, so I can watch almost every game 


England needs to step up it's game though, last night was horrible.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 19, 2010)

enamdar said:


> It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do.
> 
> I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.
> 
> Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing, its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to learn to accept the cruel world. And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer.


 
So it's Grape Nuts then?  Kinda had you pegged as a Grape Nuts guy.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2010)

xJOHNx said:


> The vuvuzela's are a pain in the a**.
> Luckily the world cup started when my exams started, so I can watch almost every game
> 
> 
> England needs to step up it's game though, last night was horrible.


 
I went out on patrol to miss it lol, left my shift partner inside to watch it, when I came back he was furious with the team. The media is all over them especially Wayne Rooney whinging about the England fans booing them, what did he expect after they'd paid thousands of pounds to see England at least attempt to win not mooch around the field for ninety minutes!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 19, 2010)

enamdar said:


> It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do.
> 
> I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.
> 
> Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing, its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to learn to accept the cruel world. And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer.


 
Son, I'm going to echo jks here. Even this little post has a fair amount of bad information ("omega" means "end", or "finish", taken from the end of the Greek alphabet, not really sure how you think the term applies to anything you're saying, Hitch is a movie character, carefully designed to not be a PUA, and as for your "darker shades" based on "evopsych", dude, no. Just no).

Tell you what. I'm going to make a point here. Your cruelty (essentially abusing this forum with no martial art leanings or aspect at all, instead subjecting us here and others in many other places to this inane, badly thought out, innaccurate, blatantly misguided piece of writing attempting to pass itself off as an excuse for your behaviour) will not be rewarded here. Take your life down the sewer that you've decided it has to go down, as it's obviously what you want, and don't bother with this question again. Everyone has told you you're way off base and you continue to ask, which just shows that you don't want the answer you're asking for. Deal with it, your life is what you make it. Just stay out of the PUA community, you're not suited to be anywhere near it.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 19, 2010)

'in response to the OP:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 19, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> 'in response to the OP:



LOL.  Just LOL.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 19, 2010)

enamdar said:


> It is true that I've asked this question a lot. I think all that proves is that I must really care a lot about this stupid question for some reason. And I do.
> 
> I specifically said in my OP that I was not some bitter nice guy who's been rejected. IDK I had a weird situation through JRHS and HS where girls would pretend to like me and literally chase me. The best way to put it is omega jerk. Although I wasn't quite omega or a jerk.
> 
> Its true that Hitch PUA makes it look in good taste. Just teaching nice guys how to get themselves out there. But there are darker shades of PUA based on evopsych that really hammer home that cruelty works. And thats the kind of world I feel I'm stuck in. And thats what gets me, not getting a date is nothing, its living in a world where cruelty is rewarded. And the only answers I've gotten is to* learn to accept the cruel world.* And I can't do that, so my life is just draining into the sewer.


 
Not cruel-simply indifferent. Works out feeling about the same, but there it is-the universe doesn't give a damn- most of the time, anyway.

If women are "biologically programmed" to respond to anything, it might be the_ perception_ of strength or cunning-so if a woman equates "cruelty" with those things, she might respond-I dunno, I'm a flowers, chocolate and serenade guy, myself, and I've done okay. I suppose some Philisitines might refer to my singing as cruel, but they'd clearly be just that-Philisitines, and ones with tin ears to boot...:lol:

Please look for help-_seriously_, and elsewhere, because that's the best advice you're going to get from any of us for what you're feeling.Life doesn't "drain into the sewer" until *you stop swimming,* dammit, or resond with the same indifference as the universe, and just float along with the current. Life doesn't work that way-as it, it won't work if _you_ *do* it that way. I feel for you-I've been down and depressed at times, though not for the same reasons, and not for as long-and I'm speaking from experience when I say that even when it seems as though just getting it over with would be less painful, it's *worth living*.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Not cruel-simply indifferent. Works out feeling about the same, but there it is-the universe doesn't give a damn- most of the time, anyway.
> 
> If women are "biologically programmed" to respond to anything, it might be the_ perception_ of strength or cunning-so if a woman equates "cruelty" with those things, she might respond-I dunno, I'm a flowers, *chocolate* and serenade guy, myself, and I've done okay. I suppose some Philisitines might refer to my singing as cruel, but they'd clearly be just that-Philisitines, and ones with tin ears to boot...:lol:
> 
> Please look for help-_seriously_, and elsewhere, because that's the best advice you're going to get from any of us for what your feeling.Life doesn't "drain into the sewer" until *you stop swimming,* dammit, or resond with the same indifference as the universe, and just float along with the current. Life doesn't work that way-as it, it won't work if _you_ *do* it that way. I feel for you-I've been down and depressed at times, though not for the same reasons, and not for as long-and I'm speaking from experience when I say that even when it seems as though just getting it over with would be less painful, it's *worth living*.


 

C h o c o l a t e...........................


----------



## elder999 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> C h o c o l a t e...........................


 

As someone else posted, with chili...*and tequila!*

.....never for breakfast, though-the tequila, that is...:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking for "MAN-tastic..."
[yt]ycTz89FEa4c[/yt]


----------

